# photoshoot Model: Jeanne1-3 and jenny 4-6



## TH.photo (Sep 8, 2010)

1.






2





3.





4.





5.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.


----------



## Fedaykin (Sep 8, 2010)

#3 would be great if her elbow wasn't cut off...


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 8, 2010)

The posted images are so small, its hard to get a real sense of them. 

1- Seems a bit tight on the head, but not too bad

2- The image seems a tad under exposed.  The placement of the fingers looks a little bit odd and out of place.

3-  Elbow cut off is a bit no.

4- I think I might of preferred this image if she was on the right side of the frame with space in front instead of the left side of the frame with space at her back.

5- The light is pretty cool, looks a bit hot near her shoulder and face


----------

